# Chữa khò khè cho bé bằng Dầu Khuynh Diệp và Dầu Tràm Con Yêu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (19/2/19)

Những nguyên liệu đơn giản sẵn có trong căn bếp sẽ giúp bạn trị khò khè cho bé yêu ngay tại nhà. Tuy nhiên nếu bé bị quá nặng bạn hãy đưa bé đi gặp bác sĩ để ngăn bệnh chuyển nặng nhé.
Thở khò khè là âm thanh phát ra khi bạn đang thở và tình trạng này thường xảy ra ở trẻ em. Thở khò khè bắt nguồn từ nguyên nhân do đường thở hẹp, khiến bạn thở rất khó. Đường thở hẹp có thể gây tắc nghẽn, kích ứng, nhiễm trùng, bệnh hen suyễn, thậm chí là ung thư. Một số lý do thở khò khè là do bị suyễn, dị ứng, viêm phế quản… Mẹ cùng tìm hiểu một số phương pháp chữa khò khè cho bé an toàn và hiệu quả nhé, trong đó Dầu Khuynh Diệp Con Yêu và Dầu Tràm Con Yêu được ưu tiên vì vừa hiệu quả lại bảo vệ sức khỏe bé toàn diện.




*- Gừng*
Gừng là một thành phần rất bình thường trong nhà bếp của bạn và cực an toàn cho hầu hết mọi người. Loại gia vị này nổi tiếng trong điều trị bệnh hen suyễn, có thể làm giảm tình trạng viêm ở đường hô hấp và ngăn cản sự co lại của đường thở.
Dưới đây là một số cách sử dụng gừng khi bị thở khò khè ở nhà:
Phương pháp 1_:_ Trộn hỗn hợp mật ong, nước ép lựu, và nước ép gừng với tỉ lệ bằng nhau. Uống một muỗng canh hỗn hợp này 2-3 lần mỗi ngày.
Phương pháp 2_:_ Trộn ½ chén nước với một thìa cà phê gừng, uống trước khi đi ngủ.
Phương pháp 3_:_ Luộc một ít gừng và ngâm trong 5 phút, để nguội rồi uống nó ngay lập tức.
Phương pháp 4_:_ Đun sôi một muỗng canh hạt cỏ cà ri, mật ong và nước cốt gừng để uống vào buổi sáng và tối.

*- Mật ong*
Mật ong là một bài thuốc cực hiệu quả cho trẻ nhỏ khi thở khò khè. Bạn có thể sử dụng mật ong để làm giảm các triệu chứng thở khò khè cho bé.




Bạn chỉ cần hít mùi mật ong để thoát khỏi những triệu chứng thở khò khè. Bạn có thể kết hợp một cốc nước nóng và một thìa cà phê mật ong để uống 3 lần mỗi ngày. Trước khi ngủ, bạn nên dùng một ít bột quế với một muỗng cà phê mật ong để loại bỏ đờm trong cổ họng. Phương pháp này cũng giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn vào ban đêm.

*- Củ hành (hành tây hoặc hành ta)*
Củ hành có tác dụng chống viêm, giảm co thắt đường hô hấp và giảm viêm phổi.
Thật đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần ăn một ít hành để thông đường dẫn khí và thở dễ dàng. Bạn cũng có thể nấu củ hành nếu con của bạn không thể ăn hành tây sống.

*- Chanh*
Chanh có hàm lượng vitamin C rất lớn và là một trong những biện pháp khắc phục tốt nhất khi thở khò khè. Chanh có nhiều chất chống oxy hóa và vitamin có thể làm giảm các triệu chứng của bệnh hen suyển.
Bạn chỉ cần vắt nước chanh vào một cốc nước để uống thường xuyên. Hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn không uống nước chanh đóng chai.

*- Ăn nhiều hoa quả và rau xanh*
Nếu bạn thở khò khè, bạn nên ăn nhiều trái cây như dâu tây, quả việt quất, đu đủ, cam vì đây là những loại hoa quả có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, giúp cải thiện sức khỏe của bạn cũng như khiến bạn thở dễ dàng hơn.
Nếu làm cách này, cơ thể bạn sẽ có đầy đủ khoáng chất, vitamin và các chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng chống lại các bệnh khi bị khò khè.

*- Dầu khuynh diệp con yêu*
Một trong những biện pháp khắc phục tốt nhất khi thở khò khè là dầu khuynh diệp nguyên chất, trị bệnh hen suyễn cực hiệu quả. Lý do là dầu khuynh diệp có chứa chất thông mũi có thể phá vỡ các chất nhầy.
Bạn có thể sử dụng dầu khuynh diệp con yêu nguyên chất, cho một ít vào lòng bàn tay massage lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân. Hoặc có thể cho vào khăn rồi quàng vào cổ của bé và cho vào vớ rồi mang cho bé. Dầu khuynh diệp con yêu sẽ giúp bé giữ ấm cơ thể, giúp thông mủi, diệt khuẩn bảo vệ bé khỏi các tác nhân gây bệnh khác.




- *Dầu tràm con yêu*
Tương tự như dầu khuynh diệp con yêu thì dầu tràm con yêu cũng là loại tinh dầu có khả năng hổ trợ điều trị ho khò khè rất tốt, cùng với đó là an toàn và lành tính với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu.
Với thành phần có chứa hợp chất giúp diệt khuẩn, long đờm sẽ làm tiêu giảm triệu chứng ho khò khè, các mẹ có thể sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để pha nước tắm cho bé, massage lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân sẽ giúp bé nhanh chóng khỏi bệnh. Bên cạnh đó sử dụng đèn xong tinh dầu hoặc tẩm vào khăn quàng cổ cho bé hít giúp tiêu đờm và giảm ho.
Trên đây là các biện pháp thiên nhiên hiệu quả và an toàn cho trẻ bị ho khò khè, việc sử dụng tinh dầu khuynh diệp và dầu tràm con yêu sẽ hiệu quả rõ rệt cùng với đó sẽ bảo vệ cơ thể của bé tránh khỏi những bệnh về hô hấp và ngăn chặn các tác nhân gây bệnh khác từ môi trường.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

